# Fangmeldungen von Heute für die Hitparade!



## Dok (17. Mai 2002)

Leider hatte ich einen Papierstau bei meinem Faxgerät. Ich bitte euch daher mir eure Fangmeldungen erneut zuzusenden!

Ich bitte um Verständnis!


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Mai 2002)

ich würde ja gerne von meinem 5 meter langem und 300 kg schwerem hornhecht berichten den ich heute gefangen habe aber es gab leider keine zwei zeugen  :q 
mal im ernst, sind die zwei zeugen notwendig ??
wenn ja wie mache ich das wenn ich wie meistens vom boot aus angel und weit und breit keiner ist ??
ich denke da es für den grössten fisch ja eh nichts zu gewinnen gibt kann man(n) die zeugen doch auch weglassen oder was sagst du als chef vom ganzem  ??????   ;+


----------



## Dok (18. Mai 2002)

Zumindest sollte es ein oder zwei Personen geben die den Fisch *gesehen* haben, beim Angeln müssen die nicht unbedingt dabei gewesen sein....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2002)

Moin Leute!
Was hab ich verpasst? Worum gehts???  ;+


----------



## Rotauge (20. Mai 2002)

Hi Jörg,

um so ne langweilige Hitparade, die ich in den Angelheften immer überspringe.


----------



## Dude (23. Mai 2002)

Hi,

habe noch eine Frage zu den Fischarten: Was ist mit dem Giebel? Der kommt hier viel häufiger als die Karausche vor. Ist es möglich, den irgendwie mit aufzunehmen?

Gruss
Dude


----------

